# [RISOLTO] Riduzione Spazio (era rm -rf /)

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti... 

No... non sono ancora a questo livello... .. 

Dovevo attirare l'attenzione... cmq il problema e' relativo alla cancellazione di alcuni dati dalla partizione. Ovvero, sto creando un sistema che deve stare entro i 2 gb. Ho gia rimosso 

- /var/portage/distfiles

- /usr/share/man

- /usr/share/doc 

Ma devo ancora recuperare spazio. Su questa macchina gira tomcat, apache, php, X con blackbox e mysql. 

Cosa posso eliminare di altro ??? Immangini, file vari inutili etc.... 

Con un test fatto con Debian, non da me... risulta che lo spazio occupato e' di circa 800/1000 mb...  Devo cercare di raggiungere questo livello.... 

ora sono a circa 1800 mb.... ( devo ancora togliere circa 300 mb di sorgenti del kernel). percui dovrei essere a circa 1500mb.

Qualche consiglio, idea a riguardo ?? 

Grazie mille per la preziosa collaborazione... 

MaruscyALast edited by maruscya on Thu Mar 08, 2007 10:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## crisandbea

puoi provare ad inserire in 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

 alla riga 

```
CFLAGS="-Os "
```

 ed usare le uclibc al posto delle glibc.

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

/tmp

/var/tmp

/usr/portage

/home  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## maruscya

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> puoi provare ad inserire in 
> 
> ```
> /etc/make.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Questo prevede la ricompilazione di tutti i pacchetti pero' o Sbaglio ? 

Il passaggio ad uclib, non so come si faccia  :Sad:  Ma credo possa essere un problema se alcuni software cercano qualcosa strettamente legato alle glibc... (e' solo una mia ipotesi questa! )

----------

## crisandbea

si prevede la ricompilazione di tutti i pacchetti, ma dovrebbe ridurre il tutto di un bel pò,

----------

## djinnZ

usa findcruft e vedi nell'elenco cosa non ti serve ed elimina prelink e lancia localepurge se non lo hai fatto già (poi li puoi cancellare).

Volendo potresti pensare di ricreare una distro partendo con USE="-* ..." però ti avviso che non è banale. Dai anche uno sguardo a cosa comporta la use minimal per alcuni pacchetti.

edit: cambia il tag in ridurre le dimensioni o qualcosa del genere. rm -rf / (mai provato "rm -f * *"?) non si capisce cosa voglia dire.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

se è un sistema installato gia da un pò ... disinstalla i vecchi kernel ... ed elimina eventuali residui in /usr/src ... ti farà guadagnare un bel po di spazio.

disinstalla i programmi installati in piu versioni (la fuffa java per esempio)

vai sul wiki e trova l'Howto sull'eliminazione delle "unused locales" ... ti farà eliminare un pò di robba inutile

elimina la documentazione (usr/share/doc ... non ricordo ora ... è da verificare) e aggiungi la use -doc

----------

## RollsAppleTree

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=30547 qui tutto quanto ... leggi ed avrai le risposte che cerchi ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> usare le uclibc al posto delle glibc.

 Imho non è una via proprio pratica: un sacco di SW esige glibc, senza contare che ciò implica la ricompilazione di tutto...

meglio investire in un hd + capiente e seguire il 3d sopra linkato...

----------

## crisandbea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   usare le uclibc al posto delle glibc. Imho non è una via proprio pratica: un sacco di SW esige glibc, senza contare che ciò implica la ricompilazione di tutto...
> 
> meglio investire in un hd + capiente e seguire il 3d sopra linkato...

 

sicuramente si, però è una strada percorribile se il link non lo soddisfa in toto...   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> sicuramente si, però è una strada percorribile se il link non lo soddisfa in toto...  

 

Ricordo inoltre che le uclibc sono studiate originariamente per sistemi embedded (anche se possono essere usate per altro), quindi alcuni programmi non compileranno mentre ne esistono altri alternativi per sostituirli.

Esempio lampante, non provare neanche a compilare X su un sistema con le uclibc...... semmai guardati un pò in giro e prova kdrive (o rompi le balle a lavish  :Very Happy: )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## maruscya

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   sicuramente si, però è una strada percorribile se il link non lo soddisfa in toto...   
> 
> Ricordo inoltre che le uclibc sono studiate originariamente per sistemi embedded (anche se possono essere usate per altro), quindi alcuni programmi non compileranno mentre ne esistono altri alternativi per sostituirli.
> 
> Esempio lampante, non provare neanche a compilare X su un sistema con le uclibc...... semmai guardati un pò in giro e prova kdrive (o rompi le balle a lavish )
> ...

 

L'opzione delle librerie alternative la devo scartare..... purtroppo.... e non posso nemmeno usare dischi piu' grandi. Il sistema su cui devo lavorare ha una DOM (una CF con connettore IDE praticamente) da 2GB e non posso aggiungere altro per motivi di costo.

Percui, la soluzione e' compilare con l'opzione -Os , e togliere man, doc, esempio etc... 

L'opzione minimal disponibile per alcuni pacchetti, ho visto che mi crea qualche problema....  :Sad: 

Direi che posso anche chiudere il topic. 

Grazie a tutti per il supporto.

----------

## !equilibrium

gtk+/Qt richiedono glibc, altrimenti non si compilano.

oltre a quanto già suggeritoti, ti consiglio di controllare tutte le USE e togliere tutto ciò che non è indispensabile (come per esempio -perl -python -gdbm -berkdb) e vedrai che le dipendenze e la dimensione dei binari diminuiranno  :Wink: 

infine, per ottimizzare lo spazio occupato, dovresti agire anche sul filesystem e usare una grandezza di cluster adeguata, tipo 512 byte.

----------

